# I finally got one!



## cvalda (Jun 15, 2008)

A Bearded Dragon, that is! I've been looking at them for ages, and my best friend got a baby in April, and I've Dragon-sat for her when she's on vacation. 

So I was at the petstore today (yah yah I know) and the prices were lower than other stores here, and the babies were SOOOOOOO curious and friendly. I held a couple but fell in love with a little dark one that kept running up to the side of the tank and propping himself up and looking out at us! I held him then put him back and he ran right to the food and pigged out!

So i had to get him! I just got him in his cage and dumped some crickets in, and this guy is so brave, he's running around chowing down the crickets while my son is vacuuming in the same room!!

I'll get pics in a bit! He's so handsome!


----------



## stells (Jun 15, 2008)

They are great and so full of character.
I hope you enjoy him as much as i do mine


----------



## cvalda (Jun 15, 2008)

Here he (or she) is! Haven't named him yet, but I'm debating Gimli, Crocket, Memphis and Yoda right now. (My son suggested Yoda and I just think that's too funny!)


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 15, 2008)

take care of him kelly..i had one named spock for a yr and i was so careless with him ...he was aggressive so i didnt pick him up in month..i was dumb and did not have the proper knowledge.. so i adopted him out. btw his name is spock!


----------



## stells (Jun 15, 2008)

Yoda does seem to suit him/her lol
He/she is lovely Kelly


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition Kelly. Dragons have always interested me but I'm sticking to the torts, for now at least.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Beardeds make great pets! Mine always loved chasing crickets around too. Have fun! Congrats!


----------



## cvalda (Jun 15, 2008)

This guy is awesome! He is so energetic, he LOVES climbing so I had to give him some things to climb on as he was just climbing the screen topper and falling! LOL! Whenever I open the top, he comes right up to me, and watches what I do. Climbs on my hand and up my arm and onto my shirt, then just stares at me! He is so funny!

Oh I settled on Gimli for the name!


----------

